

The future of programming languages - Qedanne
http://blog.jaoo.dk/2008/10/07/the-future-of-programming-languages/

======
mike_organon
Interesting videos. Anders talks about functional support on .net,
concurrency, immutability. Guy Steele talks about Fortress on JVM. Too bad
they are afraid of macros (access to AST), though Steele does say Fortress has
some support.

